# Boat Tour that isnt a speed boat or a dinner tour? (Dubai)



## FlexRay (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi,

I have family coming in a couple weeks, I’m looking for a slow boat tour to preferably leave from the Marina and take us round the palm and Burj Al Arab for maybe 1 hour...

Everything i can find either includes Dinner, is a romantic cruise or is a yellow speed boat

Anybody have any experience on the subject?

Thanks

Craig


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

We tried the RTE ferry last year. Cheap and safe. It only went as far as the Atlantis on the Palm. I think it took about 60-90 minutes.

RTA Portal - RTA Home - RTA Services


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

I recently went on a tour that was exactly as you described, slow cruise out from the Marina out to the Burj, idling it for a bit and then back again. It was for two hours and on a medium sized yacht. A friend arranged the whole thing, will try and find out the operators details and get them over to you. 

It ended up being a pretty good deal, she got it done via a groupon offer, might be worth looking on there too.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

call the yacht club in the marina and ask. I did one a couple of years ago and think threre were a couple of companies there who did charters. whilst not cheap if you limit it to 3-4 hours and find a company that will let you take your own food/booze (the one we went with allowed this) then it's not too expensive.


----------



## FlexRay (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks for sharing your experiences

I am not looking to charter a yacht, i was hoping for some tourist type tour round out and about for around £35 like the yallow boat speed boat tours...just not on a bloody speed boat!

Craig


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

FlexRay said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experiences
> 
> ...


Did you check out the RTA one then? It is a tourist boat and it's cheap. Gold tickets are 75 DHS and silver tickets 50 DHS...


----------



## FlexRay (Feb 12, 2013)

QOFE said:


> Did you check out the RTA one then? It is a tourist boat and it's cheap. Gold tickets are 75 DHS and silver tickets 50 DHS...


QOFE - Thank you, for some reason i completely missed that post and it looked very interesting!

Looks like the RTA one will be ideal

Craig


----------



## Dal (Oct 20, 2013)

Exactly what I need as well. Thank you QOFE. 

Cheers
Dal


----------

